# Deal of the century???



## Jpreece87 (Dec 4, 2012)

Just took delivery of a 3ft wooden Viv, 7 exo terra hides, 6 exo terra bowls, exo terra waterfall, various bits of greenery and 2 heat mats all for £30!! Chuffed is an understatement!!


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

not bad at all! ebay? lol


----------



## Jpreece87 (Dec 4, 2012)

Nope, friend of a friend who apparently doesn't know the value of the kit he HAD lol


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Jpreece87 said:


> Nope, friend of a friend who apparently doesn't know the value of the kit he HAD lol



So you ripped him off then ?


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

deefa139 said:


> So you ripped him off then ?


you saying if you got offered the kit at that price youd say to him well actualy heres 50 quid instead?


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

JonnyFrilledDragonLawson said:


> you saying if you got offered the kit at that price youd say to him well actualy heres 50 quid instead?



If it was a friend or a friend of a friend then yeah I would, if it was a complete stranger then no probably not.


----------



## JonnyFrilledDragonLawson (Oct 26, 2012)

direct friend your probably right as most people would.. be a friend of a friend is generally someone youv never met because if you have they more than likely become your actual friend.. and if someone you havnt met and have no feelings for offers you a bargain i dont see a reason why not to accept it lol.. the guy got a good deal, lay off him


----------



## Jpreece87 (Dec 4, 2012)

Dam right I good deal! Sorry if this sort if thing never pops up for you but it did for me so I took it


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

deefa139 said:


> So you ripped him off then ?


Hardly ripping him off I've frown good vivs away as I can't be arsed to advertise them people just want rid of stuff they don't need


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

deefa139 said:


> If it was a friend or a friend of a friend then yeah I would, if it was a complete stranger then no probably not.



So if it was a friend of a friend of a friend, you would... as they're a complete stranger


----------



## drstevo (May 22, 2012)

I would of offered £20 
Well done mate! Excellent & will be put to good use!

Best wishes,
Steve


----------



## raptortastic (Jan 12, 2010)

Meko said:


> So if it was a friend of a friend of a friend, you would... as they're a complete stranger


But if he found out he got done he'd be an enemy of friend of a friend.
Then if his friend found out he'd be your enemy too!!
But then, based on the premise of the enemy of your enemy is your friend, he'd be your friend again!


----------



## Arrans (Nov 10, 2012)

His fault for not doing his research before selling them...:2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

No need for the moaning, maybe the guy did know the price but just wanted all of it gone. If the seller was happy with the deal and the money he got all ends well, nice one getting a good deal on it all mate.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

raptortastic said:


> But if he found out he got done he'd be an enemy of friend of a friend.
> Then if his friend found out he'd be your enemy too!!
> But then, based on the premise of the enemy of your enemy is your friend, he'd be your friend again!



enemies? where do you live... Beruit?


----------

